# tetonbob tops 39,000



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

A little late for this announcement, but Bob passed 39,000 posts recently.

Congrats to a dedicated security member!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats indeed - superb work!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Wow . .


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, very impressive record , especially behind the "scenes" work.

BG


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations *Bob*!!!

Well done


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

That's a lot of great Posts Bob. Congrats.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done Tetonbob, thats a huge amount of posts and you do some good work :wave:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations tetonbob!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the great accomplishment!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done indeed Tetonbob, congratulations :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Sorry Bob I simply could not resist the nostalgia where you are concerned. 



Horse said:


> Please join me in welcoming our newest Security Team Apprentice. Well done Bob on reaching this milestone and good luck reaching the next. :grin: :grin:





tetonbob said:


> Thanks to all, especially our RangeMasters for their guidance in this, the first step towards doing my small part to take on the bad guys.


The above posts were made on *02/15/2005* when Bob passed out of the initial Academy training program as an apprentice - Amazing a full five years ago. Bob I always have, and always will take a very special and keen interest in you and those others I have been closely involved with for so long. I personally appreciate your hard work, expertise and dedication to TSF. Very well done on this milestone. ray: ray: ray:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Bob* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
That's a tremendous amount of help you've given over the years.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks, all. :smile: This thread was just brought to my attention. I don't stray too far from the Security sections very often.

5 years, wow. Hard to believe it's been that long already. To be honest, I had no idea how involved I'd become when I first started out here.:1angel:

To all the rest of you, thanks for what you do as well. :wave: It's what makes TSF a great place to be.


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes it's certainly amazing to see what one person can do. Congratulations, Bob.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Heartfelt Congratulations, Bob.

Your Security specialty area is one that leaves me frustrated at times... unlike the relative comfort and ease of BSODs!

Outstanding job on your accomplishments.

John

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Heartfelt Congratulations, Bob.

Your Security specialty area is one that leaves me frustrated at times... unlike the relative comfort and ease of BSODs!

Outstanding job on your accomplishments.

John


p.s. your long-standing avatar indicates that you must be getting headaches at times :grin:
.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Terrific work Bob.
I hope that I will never need your services but I am 
glad to hear that you are so good at it.


----------

